# More Eggs! OUCH!!!



## PATMAN (Feb 7, 2008)

My 24 year old 3 toed box turtle "Clyde" laid 4 more eggs tonight. That's 7 she's laid this year!
I was lucky enough to get this picture of her laying her last egg. I call It the "OUCH" shot!







Here are all the her eggs in the incubator. The ones on the right were laid Jan. 4, 2008 and the ones on the left were laid tonight February 7, 2008. I put a quarter in the picture to give you an idea of their size. I should have some baby pictures for you in late March or early April.


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Patrick


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats! I wish my girl would start laying. Its definitely not from the boys lack of trying.


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 7, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats on your new 4


----------



## cvalda (Feb 7, 2008)

OUCH is right! Congrats!


----------



## Josh (Feb 7, 2008)

holy mackerel i was not ready for that!


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations Patrick  That had to hurt  Can't wait to see hatchling pictures. 

Danny


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow!!! What a picture! Congratulations!


----------

